# Dudley is 2 today!! picture overload



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cute beginnings




ever the clown


New best friends




changing coat





Loved his coat best at this stage, shame they change....





happiness is....


for Renee.... (Donna, they are all for you anyway!)


My dreamy boy



and Isn't this the truth....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Dawn - He is cute right the way from beginning to two!

Happy Birthday You Beautiful Big Boy 

(and hasn't your son grown too )


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday Dudley!!!! This thread made my day. I love this poo. This morning hubby sent me an email saying don't forget that it is Dudley's birthday. (He has one if the calendars) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arty2:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL BOY!!arty2:arty: 

Loved all the pictures he is the sweetest boy ever Of course my favorite catching the flies shot and I love the one of him with the planter too funny He's adorable in all of them!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday Dudley Boy! you gorgeous fun boy that you are! enjoy being spoilt today!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dudley! It might be HIS birthday but WE are the ones getting the gifts. Each and everyone of those stunning photos! Thank you so much for them!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He is just lovely. :bday: Dudley.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow I loved every one of them - I don't think I could pick a favourite out of them - all amazing.
Gorgeous Dudley a happy birthday xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aw, thank you for the lovely comments, there are just so many pictures of him on memory cards/in computer, its ridiculous!!
Not done anything special for his birthday (bad mummy), but we have been to where I did my grooming training for the day, more experience for me (did a lovely min schnauzer in breed groom) and Dudley got to play with his mate Alfie the Basset who lives there, so he has had a lovely day anyway.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Great photos Dawn

Happy Birthday Dudley arty2:

Two already boy how time flies


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dudley!
Ssshhhh don't tell the others but you really are one of my favourite boys!
x🐾


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy birthday gorgeous gorgeous boy!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy birthday gorgeous boy. We love you and your pictures are adorable.

:star:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dudley :bday: Fab photos Dawn, it's lovely to see the change from puppy to adult in pictures.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GORGEOUS BOY:best_wishes: The photos are so brilliant. May not have had a party but sounds like he had fun (Dudley is the one I showed my husband for when we have a third, one day so handsome)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

arlo said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GORGEOUS BOY:best_wishes: The photos are so brilliant. May not have had a party but sounds like he had fun (Dudley is the one I showed my husband for when we have a third, one day so handsome)


He was certainly shattered last night, didn't bother with our usual evening walk and had to push him out the back door for his last wee!
- if you had a Dudley as a third you would be saying 'if we had him first we would not have had so many!!' mind you, I guess if he had been a third pup the other dogs would have suffered from his puppy biting instead of us.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy birthday lovely Dudley!

Enjoyed the photos


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Couldn't resist!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:best_wishes:arty2::best_wishes:arty2: :best_wishes: arty2:

Happy Birthday Dudley...I hope you had a fab day

xxx

:best_wishes:arty2::best_wishes:arty2: :best_wishes: arty2:


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday lovely boy xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Dudley Doodles you are awesome!!! You are one lucky boy with a very lucky family to have a poo as cute as you, Happy Happy Happy Birthday!!!!! 🎂🎈🎉


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely, lovely cuddly Dudley Happy Birthday you beautiful boy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Couldn't resist!


Wow Ruth, another amazing picture, I love it! just catching up, thanks for more birthday greetings.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday Luverly Cuddly Dudley xx
arty::bday:arty2:


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Great pictures of Dudley. I hope he had a great birthday. He shares his birthday with my daughter who has just celebrated her 18th birthday.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh Happy Belated Birthday from us too, wonderful shaggy Dud, he is tremendous Dawn I love him!


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Ah lovely pics. He looks so much like muttley!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> :best_wishes:arty2::best_wishes:arty2: :best_wishes: arty2:
> 
> Happy Birthday Dudley...I hope you had a fab day
> 
> ...


I see Molly was the big 2 just over a week ago xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh flip, I need to look at my Cockapoo Days more often! Half term next week so lots of feet up time to have a normal life. Happy Birthday to the Mollster arty:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh flip, I need to look at my Cockapoo Days more often! Half term next week so lots of feet up time to have a normal life. Happy Birthday to the Mollster arty:


So ready for half term!!


----------

